# Photo in 7/10/07



## yen_saw (Jul 11, 2007)

I took her out trying to get the ooth, the ooth blend in pretty well!!







But soon she went bersek!!
















So i went to take a few pics of bark mantis











I think this mantis like my ring  











Wow, just notice the inner part of the raptorial arms are red in color






then took some L4 ant mantis pics











Here are couple of Vinegaroon bought for my friends..cool creatures











AFter all i remember to go back and collect the PW ooth, and found out another ooth from another female!! nice camouflage!!


----------



## RodG (Jul 11, 2007)

Fantastic photos Yen!!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Yen, the Bark mantis has such vibrant colours...looks great!


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a lot to scroll  

The ant mantis looks cool...


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow those are awsome! :shock:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks all. Yes the Asian bark mantis has interesting color as it grows larger. Ant mantis is slowly losing the black color but stilll look very much like an ant to me as the nymphs always keep the ab. horizontally.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 11, 2007)

the ant mantis acually looks more like a roach now

vinegaroons are so cool! i love the tailless the best

the bark mantis looks like they're coming along fine


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 11, 2007)

Beautiful mantis! I love the bark mantis.


----------



## mantis55 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello yen_saw,

You have Beautiful mantis (Asian bark mantis).

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I want to have :shock: :shock:

Stephan


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Great photos, Yen!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 16, 2007)

Yen, Stunning mantis! The Zebra mantis, Is outstanding!!


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

Where do you ever get the time to keep all these? :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Jul 19, 2007)

The pictures are wonderful! I like the bark mantis, very pretty.

Do you leave the ooth on the stick to hatch or do you take it off and re-attach it to something else?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

> Yen, Stunning mantis! The Zebra mantis, Is outstanding!!


Zebra mantis...hmmm 8) thanks!  



> Where do you ever get the time to keep all these?


huh? it didn't take a minute to care for them.... nah i wished!! well i have a 10-yr old boy helping me  but it is taking a lot of my time that's for sure.



> The pictures are wonderful! I like the bark mantis, very pretty. Do you leave the ooth on the stick to hatch or do you take it off and re-attach it to something else?


Thanks Jenn, none of my pic is close to your level trust me!

i try to leave the ooth on the stick if possible and just cut the side of the stick and glue it in separate container in such a way that the seam is facing downward for easy hatching.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

Zebra mantis? Haha... May I suggest peppered mantis?


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Just call it striped. They are beautiful.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 17, 2007)

Thought i would just add these pics here and share with everyone with photos taken yesterday.

One of my first generation adult female _Acromantis Formosana_ she is a little worry















Yay... two ghost mantis oothecae hatched at the same time, yieldng around 80-90 nymphs! (anyone looking for ghost.....hint hint**) Raining ghost is far better than the pouring rain yesterday (Damn Erin!!)










Got a parcel from Rick yesterday, shocked to see an ooth!! She must be feeling so comfy to lay the ooth there.... nice packing Rick



Now the question is is it fertile










Moving to feed my ant mantis and saw one female laying ooth, doesn't mind me taking shot at all!!















so with the "free" extra time, i paired up the first generation adult ant mantis, he mounted almost almost immediately!! so i moved on to the second pair, and third pair......






Moving to my orchid cage... yay she is on her second ooth!! but still waiting for the first ooth to hatch..... oh come on please hatch!!










Now back to feeding fruit flies to the little guys..... they are the _S. Prestiosa_ traded from Spain... cute little things















and more fruit flies to spiny flower mantis housed together in the net cages (one of the 4 cages!!)






and then moving to the adults.... whoa must be my lucky day caught another female laying, pardon the dirty container 















(that ooth is about 3 inches long when done, couldn't beat her own record of ~4 inches)

Then i went on and feed the shield mantis, asian giant, Gambian spotted-eye, adult ghost,... and the list go on and i was too tire to take more pics,



thanks for browsing, and sorry for all the scrolling down


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 17, 2007)

Yen,

That is amazing!! :shock: I'm glad to see more ghosts hatching!  I must say, You have some Beautiful specimens! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!!!!

Your pics are very beautiful.

I like Ghost and Spiny (my favorite species)

Good luck !

Ps : Good smiley


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 17, 2007)

Dear Yen, I am tired just from looking, must go rest my scroll hand :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome, Yen. Totally awesome!


----------



## Precious (Aug 17, 2007)

The photos are wonderful. Your devotion is showing!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 18, 2007)

One word; awesome !

Congratulation :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------

